# Lagonita Lodge Big Bear units



## davidvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone know what unit A is on an interval confirmation for Logonita Lodge? Any way to look up your reservation like a marriott? Info on room requests?

Thanks for any details.


----------



## Stressy (Sep 1, 2014)

davidvel said:


> Anyone know what unit A is on an interval confirmation for Logonita Lodge? Any way to look up your reservation like a marriott? Info on room requests?
> 
> Thanks for any details.



What size unit?


----------



## davidvel (Sep 1, 2014)

Stressy said:


> What size unit?



1 bedroom unit.


----------



## Stressy (Sep 6, 2014)

Here is a resort map...you may have already found this. My hope was that you had a 2bd unit because those are easier to spot and therefore you would have a good idea of where you would be placed. 1bd's are plentiful...with no obvious rhyme or reason for an exchanger. Maybe call the resort and ask if the A designation means anything. I stayed there on a DAE bonus week with no designation other than 1bd. 

It's a pretty compact place but if your unit faces outward-you would have a shot at a lake view.

Hope this helps.

http://www.redweek.com/bigphoto/P28387


----------



## davidvel (Sep 6, 2014)

Stressy said:


> Here is a resort map...you may have already found this. My hope was that you had a 2bd unit because those are easier to spot and therefore you would have a good idea of where you would be placed. 1bd's are plentiful...with no obvious rhyme or reason for an exchanger. Maybe call the resort and ask if the A designation means anything. I stayed there on a DAE bonus week with no designation other than 1bd.
> 
> It's a pretty compact place but if your unit faces outward-you would have a shot at a lake view.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! Hopefully (and logically) "A" would not be worst!!??


----------



## LindaJ (May 25, 2016)

*Resort Layout*

Going here in a couple of weeks.  Anybody have a layout of Lagonita Lodge?  The link does not work.


----------



## davidvel (May 25, 2016)

LindaJ said:


> Going here in a couple of weeks.  Anybody have a layout of Lagonita Lodge?  The link does not work.


Here you go.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (May 30, 2016)

LindaJ said:


> Going here in a couple of weeks.  Anybody have a layout of Lagonita Lodge?  The link does not work.



Lucky you! We stayed at Lagonita Lodge for a couple of nights four years ago and had a great time. It is a beautiful area and the resort offers lots of activities. Have a great time!


----------

